# CAMS 1v-2p / flipped stones



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

New CAMS owner here... What is the average number of flipped stones I should expect when running a 1,000 stone design with all ss6 stones? At present, I'm getting around 6 or 7 flipped for every 1,000 or so stones. Just trying to see if this is normal or if there is an area for improvement. Using Shineart Korean stones...roughly half of the design is clear, the other half is color and most of the flipped stones are clear.
Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Cams users here:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1603258476582281/


----------

